# 3D rock background?!? where to find?



## John_C

I've been seeing a lot tanks with these 3d Rock backgrounds, perfect for cichlids!

Are they even available here in Ontario??? I looked online and couldn't find any info... Went to the company sites for "Back to Nature" background and AquaDecor from sweden.. but seems they're only available in Europe....


----------



## k2x5

BigAls sells them:
http://www.bigalspets.ca/search/go?w=rock+background


----------



## John_C

*oh*

Ya I saw those, but those pale in comparison to these ones, which are also made for large tanks 75 gallons and up

http://www.aquadecor.rs/en/aquarium-backgrounds-c.php


----------



## darkangel66n

Have you looked at the prices of the ones you linked? 142 € for a 65 gallon tank. That's over $100 Canadian and while it says shipping is included I would doubt it is to North America.


----------



## bob123

I believe 142 euros is well over $200. There are some articles on making your own from Styrofoam and cement.


----------



## John_C

*Expensive!*

Yah, they're very pricey... Seem worth it though, if you get a long lasting beautiful aquascape, looking as natural as that...

I was going to just create my own, but that's going to be weeks of work and planning. Debating whether is better to just bite the bullet, spend the money, and have a beautiful rockwall setup within a day.

I found these guys who ship to Canada ONLY they say. Still pricey though, but the quality look Good!

http://www.gillsnfins.ca/


----------



## darkangel66n

Those are very nice. My biggest dislike for these is that you have to glue them in. Once in that is it no changing.


----------



## John_C

*....*

yah I noticed that.. But being silicone it can easily be taken out.. And it makes for quite a display once installed. Hides all the equipment, makes for setup you can enjoy for awhile...


----------



## des

Hi,

I personally like the 3D backgrounds. They add a different dimension to the tank; depth and natural look. A few years ago I dealt with a company in the US called Designs by Nature (http://www.designsbynature.net). Matt who I believe is the owner was easy to deal with. He answered all my questions.

If you already have water and fish in your tank the 'slimline background' design will work fine. No glue or silicon required. The back ground gets placed to the back of the tank. Since it's made of a light weight durable foam, it will naturally lift against the top of the tank trim. You use the substrate to anchor the bottom from lifting. It's that simple. You can easily remove it to clean.

Link to the 'slimline' choices
http://www.designsbynature.net/products-page/slimline-bgs/

For a 75 gallon, the background cost me about $133 including shipping. I had it custom cut so that 3 pieces over lapped without any noticeable cut.

Link to a video of my old tank with the background





Let me know if you have any comments or questions. I hope this helps you and good luck on your search.


----------



## John_C

Default NIce Des!
Yah Des... After seeing how much depth and character the 3d background offered your tank, I've pretty much made up my mind that i HAVE to do this now!

I've had my 100g set up with with live plants and small community fish for the past 4 -5 yrs now, but I've been wanting to go back and make it either a Marine or Cichlid tank again.... I don't have the time or patients to go back to Marine, so Cichlids it is..

ALthough now I want to go all out, rather than just have the classic blue background and stacked lava/lace rock. I want to make as close to a natural biotope for Mbuna as I can...

Did you purchase your background from this specific company?


----------



## des

John_C said:


> Default NIce Des!
> Yah Des... After seeing how much depth and character the 3d background offered your tank, I've pretty much made up my mind that i HAVE to do this now!
> 
> I've had my 100g set up with with live plants and small community fish for the past 4 -5 yrs now, but I've been wanting to go back and make it either a Marine or Cichlid tank again.... I don't have the time or patients to go back to Marine, so Cichlids it is..
> 
> ALthough now I want to go all out, rather than just have the classic blue background and stacked lava/lace rock. I want to make as close to a natural biotope for Mbuna as I can...
> 
> Did you purchase your background from this specific company?


Thanks John. Yes, you would order directly from that company. Go to the contact us and send them an email for what you are looking for. Good luck John.


----------



## spas

Hi John,

I made up my background using products from Universal Rock. here is a video of my tank:






The supplier I bought it from stopped selling it last year. They sold all their remaining stock to Hamilton Reptile - they still have some 3-d aquarium backgrounds. Give them a call they might have something you can use....

Here is a link to the Universal Rock website:
http://www.universalrocks.com/aquarium-reptile-pet/backgrounds/3d/

Hope this helps...
Steve



John_C said:


> I've been seeing a lot tanks with these 3d Rock backgrounds, perfect for cichlids!
> 
> Are they even available here in Ontario??? I looked online and couldn't find any info... Went to the company sites for "Back to Nature" background and AquaDecor from sweden.. but seems they're only available in Europe....


----------



## John_C

*Very NIce!*

Yah i was looking at universal rocks too... THey have very good work...

I thikn I'm going to try and make it on my own though, so it's more customized, and I'd love to create an overhanging rock affect.


----------



## John_C

How much did it cost btw.. ANd how big is your tank? Your cichlids are stunning!


----------

